# Machete attack?



## billc (Nov 6, 2011)

Before I post the video, has anyone else posted the machete attack in the fast food place?


----------



## billc (Nov 6, 2011)

Here is the video just in case...

http://gawker.com/5855935/vicious-machete-attack-in-new-jersey-restaurant-caught-on-tape

It is interesting that facebook was used to catch these guys.



> Police in Paterson, New Jersey announced on Wednesday that they'd arrested three men wanted for viciously assaulting two men with a machete inside a restaurant back in September. How'd they do it? They posted the surveillance footage on Facebook in an effort to crowdsource the investigation.
> Sure enough, it worked. One suspect "turned himself in because he felt all this pressure from everywhere," explained one police official. The security camera footage that the Paterson cops released is above. Do be warned, though: It's pretty graphic and not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 6, 2011)

'Crowdsource'?


----------



## geezer (Nov 6, 2011)

I was a little confused by the reporting that accompanied the clip. It mentioned "two victims" of the assault. Aside from the two guys in white tee-shirts who left the room at the beginning and appeared to be bystanders and not participants, there was only one victim targeted. Secondly, I agree with the sentiment in the attached comments regarding the crudeness of the attack with the machete. If the machete wielder had a decently heavy and sharp weapon, or any blade skill (even at cutting cane in the fields) the victim would have been _in pieces_. I was surprised they didn't charge these animals with attempted murder.


----------



## Haakon (Nov 6, 2011)

There is another longer video that shows the other victim: 



The machete looked really, really, dull, the victim was lucky the animals didn't know how to take care of their weapon properly.


----------



## billc (Nov 6, 2011)

I think Sir Michael Cain said it best in this clip...


----------



## elder999 (Nov 6, 2011)

billcihak said:


> I think Sir Michael Cain said it best in this clip...



That's not how Michael Caine speaks!

[yt]HFIQIpC5_wY[/yt]


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 7, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> 'Crowdsource'?



Ive never heard of this term either its a new one on me.  We just call it asking for help from the public.
*Crowdsourcing* is the act of sourcing tasks traditionally performed by specific individuals to a group of people or community (crowd) through an open call.
Jeff Howe established that the concept of crowdsourcing depends essentially on the fact that because it is an open call to a group of people, it gathers those who are most fit to perform tasks, solve complex problems and contribute with the most relevant and fresh ideas.
For example, the public may be invited to develop a new technology, carry out a design task (also known as *community-based design*[SUP][1][/SUP] or *"design by democracy"* and distributed participatory design), refine or carry out the steps of an algorithm (see human-based computation), or help capture, systematize or analyze large amounts of data (see also citizen science).
The term has become popular with businesses, authors, and journalists as shorthand for the trend of leveraging the mass collaboration enabled by Web 2.0 technologies to achieve business goals. However, both the term and its underlying business models have attracted controversy and criticisms.


----------



## billc (Nov 8, 2011)

Actually, this is Sir Michael Caine...






There is a little physics in this one as well.


----------



## chinto (Nov 14, 2011)

well I would suggest that if the attacker has a machete and you do not that you either get very close and kill if you can or run like hell!  either way the second it comes out it is a DEADLY FORCE SITUATION!!.    if you loose you will most assuredly be killed.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Nov 19, 2011)

It seems odd to me that the guy took multiple shots to the back with a machette and there was no blood.  Even a dull machette would at least do SOMETHING, I'd imagine.But in any event I really hope this got'a alright.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 19, 2011)

take a look at this article along with the longer footage.
http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2011/11...hree-people-caught-on-tape-in-machete-attack/

The guy using the machete basically sucks with it and has no idea of edge alignment, he is hitting with the flat, the only hit he connects with is on his partner.  Even if "nearly severing his arm" is an exaggeration, and by the video it probably is, the machete was apparently sharp enough.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Nov 20, 2011)

Praise loki for incompetence then!


----------



## thegatekeeper (Dec 27, 2011)

I can't belive that other dude in white didn't do anything to help. Did the victim die? Didn't seem like he was penetrated with the machete.. no blood.


----------



## Cyriacus (Dec 27, 2011)

thegatekeeper said:


> I can't belive that other dude in white didn't do anything to help. Did the victim die? Didn't seem like he was penetrated with the machete.. no blood.


This isnt the Movies - It takes a second or two for Blood to begin running, and even then, in a thick Shirt it wont show up immediately. Spray isnt entirely likely, unless its from a Slashing Cut.
That isnt nearly enough detail, but just look at it more closely, and consider the physics behind Blood


----------



## Blindside (Dec 27, 2011)

thegatekeeper said:


> I can't belive that other dude in white didn't do anything to help. Did the victim die? Didn't seem like he was penetrated with the machete.. no blood.



If you read the article I posted, the victim wasn't cut.  The article said:


> Amazingly, despite the intensity of the punches, kicking and hacking with the machete, the second victim is not seriously hurt, police say.



As for the dude in white, there is alot of incentive not to jump into a fight where the bad guys have a machete and a pistol.


----------

